# Amplificador valvular wenstone



## gabrielcitro (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola!
Les escribo para solicitarles si poseen planos de amplificador valvular, tipo cabezal, wenstone.- Es un modelo antiguo.
El primer intento de repararlo fue fallido, y necesito planos, sobretod de entrada de fuente de alimentación.



Muchas gracias.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bienvenido al foro desde ya colega

Bueno, por un lado, no ha habido suerte alguna en hallar diagrama de ningún modelo de esa marca, y en todo caso, lo ideal seria conocer el modelo que tienes entre manos

Lo otro, pues si puedes dar un diagnostico lo más preciso posible, dado que aunque en el foro hay gente que realmente sabe del tema, no quiere decir que sean adivinos. Y así te podrían asistir en mejores condiciones

Saludos


----------



## gabrielcitro (Feb 17, 2017)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta.
Ni bien tenga más datos, estaré compartiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

Aunque sea la lista de válvulas 

 Por que no pedirlo al fabricante ?

http://www.wenstoneamps.com/


----------



## gabrielcitro (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola!
Bien, pasaré la lista de códigos de válvulas que posee en breve.

-Sí, ya me he contactado con el fabricante varias veces sin tener respuesta.- El contacto fue vía mail, así es que tendré que llamarlos para ver si así consigo el plano, en caso de quelo tengan, o lo quieran compartir. 

Saludos !


----------

